# drip irrigation leakage



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I installed some mister heads to cool my decking surface so my dogs' paws don't get burned and I noticed today I'm getting a lot of leaking between the 1/4" hose and the mister head. I'm using a 3/4" valve with a 1/2" garden hose supplying it from a spigot on the house. House water pressure is 55PSI. Do I need to install a pressure regulator after the valve since it's already going through my whole home regulator? Everything I can find from the manufacturer (Mister Landscaper) says it's only required if I'm using exclusively dribblers. I've got 6 180 degree mister heads and 2 dripper stakes (in pots with Lilies)


----------

